
Bomb Threat Hoaxer Exposed by Hacked Gaming Site - cow9
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/02/bomb-threat-hoaxer-exposed-by-hacked-gaming-site/
======
cow9
_In an ironic twist, the accused — who had fairly well separated his real life
identity from his online personas — appears to have been caught after a gaming
Web site he frequented got hacked._

